# Can a female clone change male???



## FUM

I gave a OMMP Person 6 female clones,and he called me up telling me that one of the gal's has seeds. I'm thinking the only way is that someone has plants somewhere close that pollinated his plants. He's got 17acres with no one around. What's going on here??? Why did a for sure female flip over??? I'v never had this happend to me.


----------



## SunWolf

More than likely, something stressed out the plant and it hermied.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

FUM said:
			
		

> I gave a OMMP Person 6 female clones,and he called me up telling me that one of the gal's has seeds. *I'm thinking the only way is that someone has plants somewhere close that pollinated his plants*. He's got 17acres with no one around. What's going on here??? Why did a for sure female flip over??? I'v never had this happend to me.



No, that is not the "only way".  Female clones can certainly hermie and produce seeds, which it probably did.  If only 1 plant has seeds, it is almost certainly a hermie--I would suspect nanners somewhere in the buds where the pollen could be pretty much contained.  Otherwise, if pollen had come in on the wind from a male plant somewhere else, all the girls would be seedy.  Where did _you_ get the clones?  Were they from fem seeds?  What strain?

Tell him to throw the seeds away.


----------



## dman1234

Its also very fortunate that the hermie didnt pollinate the others.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

sounds like the clones was stressed and ther for Caused it to hermie...Maybe you didnt stress it as much as the other person ...

take care and be safe


----------



## FUM

Yes, this plant is "Orange Velvet". She came out early. 04/27/11. She was under to much light and she started to bud. Then she realized that days getting longer she went back to vegi, and now she's blooming again. The new leafs looked like little balls,but out of these little balls come leafs, to my amazement. But now thee little balls look more like the type that we don't like. We yarded it out of the greenhouse right away. We have such a awesome grow this year I'd hate to loose it. I think that we'll be safe though.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

They do not bud from being under too much light.  It takes darkness to trigger the flowering hormones that start the plant budding.  Most plants can go back into a reveg when  putoutside without causing hermie problems.  I think I would be looking for another cause.  How long have you run this strain?  How many clones have you taken and grown with no hermies?  Is this a subcool strain?  I know he had some problems with hermies a while ago.

Do you have pics of your girl?


----------



## Rockster

I agree with The Hemp Goddess, a few nana's are the likely culprit, hardly enough to start tearing your hair out over.

 But in response to your _actual_ question, yes, a perfectly good female clone can reverse sex totally and grow up as a happy healthy male.

 It's happened to me (please see pics of an Exodus clone) and also to 2 other growers I know of, just started chatting to one on another forum as he was puzzled by it happening to him so posted a thread about it and is something I'm actively trying to investigate at the moment, to find a genetic explanation for spontaneous sexual reversal in cannabis.


----------



## Hick

yea.. a strain called "Ellen"...


----------



## FUM

Mine looked nothing like this at all. Dam-est thing that i ever saw. Wish that i could send pic's. She went from vegi to bud then to vegi,then back to bud. The leafs looked like balls,but out of these balls came leafs but they'r freaking me out. Weirdest darn thing that i've ever saw. Don't want no darn ball around my sweet gals. no sir,or mamm.lol.to the hemp goddess.


----------



## Hick

fum... wondering if what you are seeing isn't simply swollen calyxs, and revegging.
I personally,(along with many others I might ad) have serious reservations about the whole "spontaneous reversal"  thAng.... 
 I won't go as far as some, to call rockster a liar, I don't believe that to be in is character. 
I'm sure if you google it, you can find the 'nay-sayers'. 
WARNING: some of what you find may be graphic and not recommended for viewing by children...

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=693902&postcount=12

cpl more pictures at that link as well


----------



## pcduck

Rockstar said:
			
		

> But in response to your actual question, yes, a perfectly good female clone can reverse sex totally and grow up as a happy healthy male.



But what causes them to do this? If they were actually a perfectly good female clone. Besides the hermie gene? I have stressed some plants to near death and they did not jump the shark to the male side.


----------

